# Jetstream Sam vs Monsoon vs Sundowner vs Mistral vs Blade Wolf



## Nardo6670 (May 15, 2013)

If the Winds of Destruction decided to all fight each other in a battle to the death, who would be the last one standing?

All of them have their standard equipment/weapons.



Scenario 2: If Sam stomps, then take him out of this match.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 15, 2013)

So a free for all where people can team up or cheap shot disracted opponents?This accompishes what?Sam is arguably the strongest here, Raiden late game got a fight from Sam and his HF blade is dangerous as it can cut Armstrong.

But with these conditions he may even not win. They all gang up on him and take him out.


----------



## MAPSK (May 15, 2013)

BITCH I'M JETSREAM SAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## Orochimaru800 (May 15, 2013)

Nardo6670 said:


> who would be the last one standing?


Probably Monsoon or Sam.


----------



## Linkofone (May 15, 2013)

We can just make a ranking system.

Based on the new Trailer for Blade Wolf's DLC ...

Sam, Monsoon, Wolf or Sundowner then Mistral


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

I have no idea.
Because it's a free for all.
Sam would likely be able to deal with everyone besides Monsoon easily enough.
Think I'll go with Monsoon for this match since it isn't one on one.


Linkofone said:


> We can just make a ranking system.
> 
> Based on the new Trailer for Blade Wolf's DLC ...
> 
> Sam, Monsoon, Wolf or Sundowner then Mistral


----------



## willyvereb (May 15, 2013)

Well, the ranking would probably go this way:
Sam > Monsoon >> Bladewolf >/= Mistral > Sundowner

Sundowner lacks any impressive feats, really.
Mistral at least gave some fight for the rebuilt Raiden.
Bladewolf is a big unknown as of yet. Before the DLC promo, I would've ranked him definitely below Winds of Destruction level because he was featured as a mid-boss on Mistral's level, suggesting her superiority.
Sam is definitely the highest on the list, fighting a very close duel with Raiden and almost defeating Armstrong in combat.
Monsoon is definitely the best amongst the Winds of Destruction. Giving Raiden lots of trouble and having fairly useful powers.

So in a 1-on-1 combat it's basically a duel between Sam and Monsoon.

Sam should be definitely better and generally just more powerful.
But his fighting style has a rather bad chemistry against Monsoon's abilities.
Raiden personally had to rely on EMP grenades to fight him.
Something which I don't imagine Sam would just carry around.
On the other hand I can't see Monsoon landing a good hit on Sam, either.
So it's probably going to be a long and stressful battle.
Whoever wins, it would be only by a hairline.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

Raiden was also in ripper mode the entire time fighting monsoon lets not forget.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2013)

> Raiden personally had to rely on EMP grenades to fight him.



Says you, I slashed his shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Says you, I slashed his shit.


----------



## Linkofone (May 15, 2013)




----------



## CheesyFreak (May 15, 2013)

in my opinion as of now i think its Sam>= Monsoon>Bladewolf>Mistral>Sundowner.

Sam has the best figthing skills, but monsoon has a great power set with magnetism and being able to avoid(slicing) damage by going in pieces.

i think Sam and Monsoon come last and its a toss up between the two with more chances for Sam (6/10 more or less)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Says you, I slashed his shit.



me too 

I didn't even know about the EMP when I fought him for the first time


----------



## Agmaster (May 15, 2013)

I can't choose they are all just too cool.  Even goofy ass sundowner.  can we have song battles instead?  Stains of Time < Stranger I Remain <<< The Only Thing I Know <<<<< My Own Master/ Red Sun depending on my mood.

*reads thread and blinks*  How do you plan for Mistral or BW to...get past the shields.  Slow wind, hot fire.  His defense mitigates some speed.  Ok, back to fanboying.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Raiden was also in ripper mode the entire time fighting monsoon lets not forget.



And he could access it later on, outside gameplay it's not a mode, the whole point of that scene is he made peace with who he was aka a killer trained by Solidus. Otherwise going by that logic, he never used it on Armstrong either and I highly doubt he held back against NANOMACHINES SON.

He enjoys killing, he made peace with that and he kills people.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 15, 2013)

Sundowner was dissapointing considering he was supposed to be the defacto leader of Desperado and as such should have been the best out of the Winds of Destruction. While his shield might prove to be a nuisance for Sam, Mistral, Wolf and Monsoon all have ways of getting around it. Sam might get rid of it the same way Raiden did. Mistral loses to Sam or Monsoon and possibly to Wolf as well based on that trailer. Sam already beat Wolf and our favorite UG has no way of getting around Monsoon's power-set. So as others have said, it comes down to an epic battle between Sam and Monsoon which should have happened in the Sam DLC given the crap Monsoon was giving Sam.

Sam probably takes it after a VERY hard fought battle against Monsoon, but as I say Monsoon will make him work for it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> And he could access it later on, outside gameplay it's not a mode, the whole point of that scene is he made peace with who he was aka a killer trained by Solidus. Otherwise going by that logic, he never used it on Armstrong either and I highly doubt he held back against NANOMACHINES SON.
> 
> He enjoys killing, he made peace with that and he kills people.



The cutscenes say he didn't along with the gameplay.
 He turns off his pain inhibitors that's part of ripper mode.
He has to turn them off to fully use it. Not just making peace with himself.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2013)

...his pain inhibitors were always off ever since the Monsoon fight

Doc asks if Raiden wants them back on and he says "No, I need it this way"

I agree with TF, it's symbolic more than anything and he's just not repressing his old combat instincts anymore


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2013)

BTW, where are people getting the idea of Mistral >>> Sundowner? Cuz I hope it's not from the gameplay. B/c then Very Hard and up beg to differ. Otherwise Sundowner can fight the same Raiden that fucked up Monsoon. And slow he is not. Especially when those shields go down.


----------



## willyvereb (May 16, 2013)

Nah, it has nothing to do with the boss difficulty.
It's the fact that Sundowner admitted in cutscene that his ass was getting kicked so he relied on the firepower of the Hammerheads to bring Raiden down.
Mistral also some good feats like her jumps which is almost comparable to Raiden's Blade Mode slashes in speed.
She also fought Raiden in twice as much rounds so implies that he had a tougher time with Mistral than against Sundowner.
Albeit it's possible that Raiden got a considerable boost after the "Ripper upgrade" but really that isn't something you can quantify.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2013)

What Ripper mode really did was reattach fangs to an already deadly killer. In otherwords, make him a more lethal fighter. This version of Raiden wasn't holding shit back which Monsoon, Sundowner, Sam, and Armstrong all fought. By that logic, they would have to be strong enough to deal with a more vicious Raiden.


----------

